# Cobra Dual Dash Cam on sale at Costco Nov. 16-26



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I know it doesn't have the best reviews, but I figured someone might be looking for a cheap one.

This Cobra camera package w/ 32gb memory card included(amazon doesn't include the 32gb memory card) will be $60 on sale so marked down to $129.99 @ Costco and online Nov.16-26 
Not sure what the extra dash mount is for? and they throw in an hdmi cable, I'm sure nobody will ever use with it, but hey free.

https://www.costco.com/Cobra-Electr.../e1MKFvYsN1Gg67pWFxrLCei8ID7+h4ihpU1yWTqBMyDO

I believe it's this model https://www.cobra.com/collections/dash-cam/products/dash-2316d


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. I bought this a few weeks ago. I'm not really happy with it, as the 2nd camera isn't really that great for the interior in low light. I may go ahead and return it anyways as I'd rather have a good interior recording for security reasons.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Yea I've been looking at getting a camera, but I just haven't been able to justify it to myself spending a lot, given how little we make in Miami. Especially since all the cameras are made by no-name companies. It's weird that none of the normal big electronics/camera companies make dash cams. I'm shocked go-pro, canon, sony, or samsung don't. I mean most of them are using sony sensors/lenses anyways. Also I'm not entirely sure how useful video only is going to be, and recording audio in a 2 party consent state seems like I'll probably have a 50-50 shot of the footage/audio being useful vs. getting sued.


----------

